# Will 100mgs of Test Cyp a week keep me from losing muscle?



## dmike03 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey everyone! This is my last week of a 10 week bulking cycle. I have been using 500mgs of test cyp a week. I have made some good gains, 18lbs in total.
Now I know some of that is water weight and fat. But what I am wondering is, I am on TRT through my Doc. I am supposed to be doing 100mgs a week. So when I go back to just the 100mgs, and start cutting to get the fat off. Will the TRT dosing keep me from losing the muscle I have gained? This was my first cycle ever, so I really hope I don't lose much of the muscle gains!


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

worse mistake you can do is to cut right after a bulking cycle.  You will lose all your gains.   Just go back to 100mg but keep eating high protein, make sure you get lots of good quality calories.   You can cut later down the road.   Maintainance cals should work maybe 100-200 over maintanance you won't gain any fat.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 15, 2013)

100mg of Test C, minus ester weight provides about 70mg of testosterone. Thats around natural production of a young healthy male. 

Bear in mind cruise dosage is usually 200-250mg/week.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dannie said:


> 100mg of Test C, minus ester weight provides about 70mg of testosterone. Thats around natural production of a young healthy male.
> 
> Bear in mind cruise dosage is usually 200-250mg/week.




That wasn't his question.  His question was will he lose weight at 100mg a week.  The answer is he will not lose muscle provided he keeps his calories (quality cals, high protein) high


----------



## dmike03 (Mar 15, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> worse mistake you can do is to cut right after a bulking cycle.  You will lose all your gains.   Just go back to 100mg but keep eating high protein, make sure you get lots of good quality calories.   You can cut later down the road.   Maintainance cals should work maybe 100-200 over maintanance you won't gain any fat.




Thanks dude! I did not know that cutting right after would cause me to lose my gains. I will follow your advice, and keep eating high protein and stay at maintenance on my calories. 

How long should I wait to start cutting? Summer is coming quick, and I would like to cut so I see my gains this summer.


----------



## gamma (Mar 15, 2013)

I think the main reason for lose of gains is because of the drop in ir natural test. I am sure if ur supplementing with test u shoukd be fin with a good diet and staying on the weights .


----------



## dmike03 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'm definitely going stay with the weights! I just don't want to lose the gains I have made. But how long should I wait to start cutting?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 16, 2013)

dmike03 said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely going stay with the weights! I just don't want to lose the gains I have made. But how long should I wait to start cutting?




gain on blast

cut on blast


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 16, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> gain on blast
> 
> cut on blast




x2 just cruise and keep your cals at maintenance , if you do cut do it veryy slowly and wait for your next cycle to do it for real


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 16, 2013)

I made a similar post recently. I'm also on TRT, 100 mg a week, but I plan to run twice that on my cruise except the week I need to go in for testing. Maybe go with a slightly higher dose on your cruise? 100 mg should put your test level around 400-500 ng/DL. 150 mg will put you closer to 700-800 ng and 200 mg should put you right around 1,000 ng which is at the upper range. Of course only do the higher dose when you're not tested so you don't put up red flags with your dr.


----------



## dmike03 (Mar 17, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I made a similar post recently. I'm also on TRT, 100 mg a week, but I plan to run twice that on my cruise except the week I need to go in for testing. Maybe go with a slightly higher dose on your cruise? 100 mg should put your test level around 400-500 ng/DL. 150 mg will put you closer to 700-800 ng and 200 mg should put you right around 1,000 ng which is at the upper range. Of course only do the higher dose when you're not tested so you don't put up red flags with your dr.



I will try cruising with 150mgs a week. I don't go back to my doc for about 2 months, so I'm not to worried about my test levels being a little high right now. 

But thanks for the advice everyone, as I said this was my first cycle. And I almost can't believe the gains I've made in size and strength, so I want to do whatever I can to keep it.


----------



## chevyman (Mar 29, 2013)

Not to hijack, but I am on a similar TRT dose. 38 yrs old. I finally got the Doc to prescribe some injectable Cyp. I have been on the shots for several months now and will be going in for another round of bloodwork to check levels soons. I expect the Doc will leave me at the current dose because he is not very "educated" on this based on his statements and how long it has taken to get to this point, even with low levels. Just curious how long it would take for the levels to return to "normal" prescribed TRT levels if additional test was added, say upping to 250mg a week as posted above, versus the prescribed 200mg every two weeks? In other words, would two weeks at the prescribed trt dose prior to bloodwork be enough, or would it take longer?


----------



## dmike03 (Apr 11, 2013)

Instead of doing 200mgs every 2 weeks, I would do 100mgs a week. That will keep your T level from going up and down so much. As for your question, I don't know for everyone but it took about 4 weeks for my T level to go up to within normal range. At 100mgs a week my level stays around 550.


----------



## s2h (Apr 11, 2013)

chevyman said:


> Not to hijack, but I am on a similar TRT dose. 38 yrs old. I finally got the Doc to prescribe some injectable Cyp. I have been on the shots for several months now and will be going in for another round of bloodwork to check levels soons. I expect the Doc will leave me at the current dose because he is not very "educated" on this based on his statements and how long it has taken to get to this point, even with low levels. Just curious how long it would take for the levels to return to "normal" prescribed TRT levels if additional test was added, say upping to 250mg a week as posted above, versus the prescribed 200mg every two weeks? In other words, would two weeks at the prescribed trt dose prior to bloodwork be enough, or would it take longer?



If your injecting 200mg every 2 weeks your on a roller coaster ride hormone wise anyway...adding 50mg's to it isn't gonna make much difference...

Inject 50mg on Monday and Thursday of each week...I bet you get a whole lot more out of that 200mg..


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree with s2h, he is right, 200mgs per week will have many benefits. your test levels are high and stable at that dose. muscle retention is much greater! Not to overlook, your overall wellness and total feeling of well being is that of a 20something  healthy male, assuming you have no health concerns. Take LIV52DS and keep tabs your BP.


----------



## dmike03 (Apr 11, 2013)

s2h said:


> If your injecting 200mg every 2 weeks your on a roller coaster ride hormone wise anyway...adding 50mg's to it isn't gonna make much difference...
> 
> Inject 50mg on Monday and Thursday of each week...I bet you get a whole lot more out of that 200mg..



Even with Cyp being a longer acting ester, you think doing 50mgs x2 a week would keep T level more consistent? And do you think that would raise my total level higher than the 550 it's been at just doing once a week?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I misread, I thought s2h recommended 200mgs per week. Stable test levels benefits still apply at the lower dose, obviously just not the same benefits as 200mgs per week.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 11, 2013)

dmike03 said:


> Hey everyone! This is my last week of a 10 week bulking cycle. I have been using 500mgs of test cyp a week. I have made some good gains, 18lbs in total.
> Now I know some of that is water weight and fat. But what I am wondering is, I am on TRT through my Doc. I am supposed to be doing 100mgs a week. So when I go back to just the 100mgs, and start cutting to get the fat off. Will the TRT dosing keep me from losing the muscle I have gained? This was my first cycle ever, so I really hope I don't lose much of the muscle gains!



100mg a week will allow you to keep what you've gained.

DO NOT LET ME REPEAT THIS, DO NOT START CUTTING AT ALL RIGHT NOW UNLESS YOU WANT TO LOSE YOUR ADDED SIZE.  

The problem becomes you're making these radical shifts in bodyweight and your body needs time to adjust to the new weight.  I would hold off on any cutting until you're ready to get peeled.

If you want to lose some of the fat just adjust your diet and keep cardio to 30 mis at a low intensity.


----------



## vanantwerp11 (Apr 11, 2013)

unless youre producing next to zero natural test.  Eat maintainence but remember to account for training and daily activity


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 11, 2013)

Being on a trt dose, i wouldn't worry much. Just go at it in the frame of mind of "cutting natty"
The big losses post cycle are usually due to the drop in test levels that are below normal physiological levels.  Going from cycle--->normal you don't have that much to worry about.  just keep protein high and cals high enough for your lbm


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

dmike03 said:


> Even with Cyp being a longer acting ester, you think doing 50mgs x2 a week would keep T level more consistent? And do you think that would raise my total level higher than the 550 it's been at just doing once a week?



Are you taking HCG?  I know lots of guys that do 50mg twice a week and HCG twice a week around 250-400iu's and there test level stays around 900 day of shot.


----------



## dmike03 (Apr 11, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> Are you taking HCG?  I know lots of guys that do 50mg twice a week and HCG twice a week around 250-400iu's and there test level stays around 900 day of shot.



No my Dr. says I don't need HCG. She says the dose I'm on doesn't require me taking HCG.


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

dmike03 said:


> No my Dr. says I don't need HCG. She says the dose I'm on doesn't require me taking HCG.



is she blond?  j/k yeah most docs don't know jack shit about trt.  You could always source your own hcg and take 250iu 2x per week.  You could add it and see how you feel.  Or if not just cruise at 150-160mg of test.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 11, 2013)

XYZ said:


> *100mg a week will allow you to keep what you've gained.*
> 
> DO NOT LET ME REPEAT THIS, DO NOT START CUTTING AT ALL RIGHT NOW UNLESS YOU WANT TO LOSE YOUR ADDED SIZE.
> 
> ...



this of course isn't true for all individuals.. especially as they become bigger


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2013)

dmike03 said:


> Hey everyone! This is my last week of a 10 week bulking cycle. I have been using 500mgs of test cyp a week. I have made some good gains, 18lbs in total.
> Now I know some of that is water weight and fat. But what I am wondering is, I am on TRT through my Doc. I am supposed to be doing 100mgs a week. So when I go back to just the 100mgs, and start cutting to get the fat off. Will the TRT dosing keep me from losing the muscle I have gained? This was my first cycle ever, so I really hope I don't lose much of the muscle gains!


  when back on hrt it would be like any other person with normal test levels, you can lost muscle or not, depends on DIET.   dont cut to hard and keep protein intake high to try limit muscle loss. your sure to lose some water in muscle. 18lb maybe keep 12-15lb and be happy. i cant say though, there are a few factors.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2013)

dmike03 said:


> No my Dr. says I don't need HCG. She says the dose I'm on doesn't require me taking HCG.



no need for HCG  with hrt in my op, unless you CARE about nut size. i know i dont


----------



## dmike03 (Apr 12, 2013)

blergs. said:


> when back on hrt it would be like any other person with normal test levels, you can lost muscle or not, depends on DIET.   dont cut to hard and keep protein intake high to try limit muscle loss. your sure to lose some water in muscle. 18lb maybe keep 12-15lb and be happy. i cant say though, there are a few factors.



It's been close to a month since I finished my cycle and I've only lost 3lbs! But I've been eating at maintenance and doing 30min of cardio 3x week. I've also had a small loss of strength. But overall I'm very happy with my gains. I'm thinking in that 10 weeks I gained a good 11-12lbs of lbm. I think that's awesome for my first cycle. But thanks for the advice everyone! Otherwise, I would've went strait to cutting and lost everything.


----------



## nattydread (Apr 12, 2013)

Bump up to 200 or 250 and you should be fine.


----------



## s2h (Apr 14, 2013)

dmike03 said:


> Even with Cyp being a longer acting ester, you think doing 50mgs x2 a week would keep T level more consistent? And do you think that would raise my total level higher than the 550 it's been at just doing once a week?



I have guinea pigged myself thru allot of BW and different doses and schedules...this works the best with cyp...levels will stay level and it gives you a stable balance...


----------



## s2h (Apr 14, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I misread, I thought s2h recommended 200mgs per week. Stable test levels benefits still apply at the lower dose, obviously just not the same benefits as 200mgs per week.



Ya he is scripted 200mg every 2 weeks...still splitting it 50mg x2 we is better then 200mg every 2 weeks....I would feel like death about 10-12 days into that..


----------



## s2h (Apr 14, 2013)

blergs. said:


> no need for HCG  with hrt in my op, unless you CARE about nut size. i know i dont



Correct blerg...but the first time your lady says.."wow your balls look small"..then its hcg for life..


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 14, 2013)

s2h said:


> Correct blerg...but the first time your lady says.."wow your balls look small"..then its hcg for life..



just tell her the cawk grew!
its an optical illusion.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

s2h said:


> Ya he is scripted 200mg every 2 weeks...still splitting it 50mg x2 we is better then 200mg every 2 weeks....I would feel like death about 10-12 days into that..



I believe in moving forward, you need to fix the foundational issue at hand, your dose is too low...

However, No way around it, 50x2 works better than all at once, no debate there bro. 
100x2 works 100% better! That's where he should be to begin with, period. Finesse your way in to convincing her or him or find a new doc that will listen or already understands ASAP. 

 enjoy


----------



## XYZ (Apr 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> this of course isn't true for all individuals.. especially as they become bigger




True, and older.

I guess I was just assuming.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

s2h said:


> Correct blerg...but the first time your lady says.."wow your balls look small"..then its hcg for life..



Im half tempted to throw a pic of my bean bag. I really think mine have given up.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im half tempted to throw a pic of my bean bag. I really think mine have given up.



They're just going through an anabolic remodeling! When my wife calls them anabolic peas !


----------



## CG (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone that's seen me post in AG has probably seen my abnormally large nuts. My better half doesn't mind the shrinkage lol lets her almost get her mouth around 2 at once...not quite yet tho lol


----------

